# stock exhaust manifold vs headers



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

HI,
Trying to get a feel for whether to replace the stock ex. manifolds on my '67 GTO with shorty headers.
The stock ones are big and heavy. I'm wondering how restrictive they are. The way the ex.ports stick out of the heads it may look funny with headers attached.
Opinions?
Thanks guys!!arty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a set of headers for my 66, was going to put them on, but neighbor said they are a real PITA on the 66/7. Shorties should be pretty easy to put on, I have long tubes. I kept my manifolds. The GTO was making good power for the time and they all had stock manifolds, so they do flow alright. I put 3 tube headers on my 70 and they hit EVERYTHING. I had to disconnect my column shift linkage as the headers are leaning on it and it wouldn't move. Floor shifter still works, but the indicator on the dash doesn't, and I think I lost my neutral safety switch in the process.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Leave the headers in the box! If you must change the manifolds out, get a set of ram air cast manifolds. from experiance, Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree 100% with Eric! BTDT many, many times. I have cried and bled on every installation!! The HO cast maniflolds are the way to go: great performance, no leaks, they FIT, and you don't have to modify the vehicle. Tubing headers will call for expert blacksmithing skills, a strong and flexible body, and patience: both with the install, and with all the exhaust leaks later!!!!! Some of my experiences: relocating the oil filter (no room), relocating the brake lines (no room) modifying the clutch push rod and Z bar, relocating the Z-bar, re-shaping the headers to clear steering and other components, blown gaskets, loose bolts, bottoming out problems. I have a set of Hedmann's on my '65 that have been on it for over 20 years, yes they leak, and yes I'm afraid to touch them!!!


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanx guys, much appreciated!
ps geeteeohguy.. the "what is it things" will have to wait im afraid till we go back down to calif for another and final load of Goats parts.
You da man!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Topkat said:


> Thanx guys, much appreciated!
> ps geeteeohguy.. *the "what is it things" will have to wait im afraid till we go back down to calif for another and final load of Goats parts.* You da man!


Ahhhhhh, I like that game!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Me too! Imagine all the ca$h we saved him on manuals.....not even a mention....What, do I have a sponge for a heart?!?......:lol:


----------

